# FS: All Glass 120 Gal Tank (4x2x2) w/ Wooden Black Stand



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD TO AWW.*

Originally from big als. i bought this setup from another member on this forum in the summer. im the second owner of this tank. everything is mint. selling because im upgrading to something bigger.

comes with:
120 gal glass tank (4Lx2Wx2H)
black wooden cabinet stand
black/blue/white background
white tiles
oceanic glass tops (i bought this seperately for $100) super strong/heavy lids.
fluval 304 canister filter with tubings
topfin 60 hang on the back filter

no lighting or heater included. i need those for the new tank!

pickup in richmond.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

will u part out stand?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry no parting out. need to sell the entire package! unless someone wants the tank only.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

mike,

I may have someone interested in this tank. I will let you know ASAP.

ben


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Where did you get the glass top?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i ordered the glass top online and had them shipped to my place.

added pictures of the setup. its currently running but will take it apart as soon as my new tank comes.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi mike, is the clown loaches for sale? Ty


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

fish in the tank are not for sale! had several pms regarding that! just the setup.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top. tank will be ready for pickup next week.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

price lowered to $425.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$400. will be ready by the weekend.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

parting out stand?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

if you find someone who wants to take the tank!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

will throw in my extra fluval 304 canister filter & tubings if bought by this weekend.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nobody bought this your crazy not to by this tank Bumb


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If my 110g tall would sell i'd be all over this tank.....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ill take the loach ...lol 

free bump [email protected]#$%^


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys. first one with 400 gets it. im not going any lower for the time being. its a very good deal for a MINT 120 gal. few pms but first with the cash takes it.

juice - loaches arent for sale lol. theres 6 in there now since after the photo was taken. i want to get to the 8 or 10 mark for the new 5x2x2 setup thats arriving this weekend!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$375 for the tank, stand, lid, white tiles and topfin 60 hang on the back filter.

or $400 with the 304 canister


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD TO AWW. Thanks for those that inquired about the tank!


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

let me know if only tank is sold...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

the entire setup will be sold together. when im done setting up the new tank, aww is suppose to pick up this setup. one other person is wanting the entire setup as well. 

sorry but cant part out! need the entire thing gone together!


----------

